# banjo catfish



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

He's eating some bottom dweller pellets, and I am assuming he finds a bloodworm now and again. I think he is not eating enough. He's in a tank with 2 mollies and 3 shrimp. 

Can anyone reccommend a better food for a banjo cat?


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

Can you post a picture of him?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

banjos are more of a night feeder so best to feed after lights are out. Make sure he gets a meaty diet.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi susancat. He is in a tank with essentially no lights, just the outer room lights if any, and he has lots of places to hide. I feed him pellets with squid and shrimp, and bloodworms. Sometimes it looks like his little belly is full, and othertimes not. It is hard to tell because they are covered with a bony shell like thing. He seems relitively active. I just have never actually seen him eat, and he does nothing when I put food close to him. They are said to be sedentary. Wow! So true!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 4 banjos and very seldom see them eat. But as I said they are night feeders so you probably aren't seeing it happening. I feed mine blood worms, brine shrimp, earthworm pellets.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

susankat said:


> I have 4 banjos and very seldom see them eat. But as I said they are night feeders so you probably aren't seeing it happening. I feed mine blood worms, brine shrimp, earthworm pellets.


I haven't seen the earthworm pellets yet. Would these guys go after actual cut up earthworms?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

susankat said:


> I have 4 banjos and very seldom see them eat. But as I said they are night feeders so you probably aren't seeing it happening. I feed mine blood worms, brine shrimp, earthworm pellets.


I haven't seen the earthworm pellets yet. Would these guys go after actual cut up earthworms?

Oh sorry about the pictures. Your post reminded me that I need to hunt down some replacement batteries. He pretty mych looks like every banjo cat you've ever seen. All tail, about 5 inches long. He dosent look sick to me. I think I have been strangely blessed with good fish. 

By the way, susankat. The other night, I saw him leaping 3 times. I could not believe it. My berried shrimp no longer had their eggs. I think he was hunting baby shrimp. That may be why he is not eating.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like it. You can get earthworm sticks and many other foods from kensfish.com and at a cheaper price.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I looked at the Kensfish site the food section is awesome! Thanks for telling me about it!


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

My LFS said go to walmart and get some bait worms. I think this is a good idea. Didn't know walmart carried worms. I think I will put the worms in my compost bin and catch a few for my fish now and then.


----------

